# Bf109 Legion Condor 6-107 Staffelabzeichen Cylinderhat



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Love the Condor Legion 109's


----------

